# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Bébé rouquin en détresse à Marseille

## Serpenth

Bonjour,

Je croise souvent, depuis quelques jours, un jeune chat roux en allant au travail. Toujours dans la même rue.

Il n'est visible que très tôt le matin. Il semble craintif au premier abord mais avec un peu de patience, il se laisse approcher voire, attraper.
J'évalue son âge à 6-8 mois tout au plus.

Il miaule et demande visiblement à être adopté. Il est adorable.

Quelqu'un pour m'aider à le placer ?

Secteur de Sainte Marguerite, Marseille

----------


## doriant

Bonjour. Avez-vous fait une enquete de voisinnage, savoir sil n'est à personne, et n'est pas rentré en cours de journée ? Il ne semble pas mal entretenu, et attendre devant un point precis.

----------


## Ioko

N y a t il pas une zone de nourrissage dans ce secteur? 
 Avez vous une possibilité de le mettre a l abri,il faudrait dans un 1e temps l emmener chez un véto pour qu il voit s il est identifié?

----------


## Serpenth

Bonjour et merci pour vos réponses,

Alors, j'ai demandé aux voisins que j'ai pu croiser (en majorité des seniors++), tous connaissent ce minet mais il ne semble être à personne.
En revanche, j'ai pu constater qu'il était nourri (croquettes et bol de lait pas loin de l'endroit où je le croise).

Quant à le mettre à l'abri ... je le croise le matin, très tôt, bien avant l'heure d'ouverture des cliniques vétérinaires. Et je suis moi-même déjà la propriété d'une petite Jaine, dont je dois surveiller l'alimentation au jour le jour pour son problème rénal.

Désolé de vous solliciter mais je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire.

----------


## Ioko

Une personne du secteur pourrait peut etre aider?Voire une assoc.
Ce chat appartenait peut etre a une personne qui aujourd hui ne peut plus s en occuper?Mais il continue a l attendre
 Il est nourri par une personne du coin(lait),j éspère que celle ci pourra l adopter,je comprends votre désarroi on veut aider un animal mais parfois on ne peut pas!

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour,
Dans un premier temps, vous pourriez laisser un message près du bol de croquettes pour entrer en communication avec la personne qui le nourrit, elle en sait peut-être plus sur ce minou.

Edit : sur cette page d'asso, tous les conseils sur les démarches à entreprendre avant de songer à placer un chat :
https://felinpossible.fr/index/charge

----------


## Serpenth

Bonsoir,

En effet, je suis un peu bouleversé par le jeune âge et le caractère de ce chat. Mea culpa mais je ne suis motivé que par la bienveillance.
Quand je dis que j'ai demandé au voisinage, je n'ai pas interrogé une ou deux personnes, mais près d'une douzaine ; je vais néanmoins suivre vos conseils et laisser un mot près de la gamelle.

Je vais aussi prévenir les services de la mairie, pour une éventuelle prise en charge par la SPA. Je connais la SPA de mon secteur, c'est de là que vient ma petite Jaine, ils sont très dévoués.

Merci à tous pour vos conseils.

----------


## Ioko

La 1e chose a faire en effet serait d entrer en contact avec la personne qui le nourrit,merci pour ce que vous faites pour lui

Vous pouvez aussi contacter le vétérinaire du coin,il est peut etre au courant qu un chat s est perdu,et lui demander s il peut afficher une annonce dans sa salle d attente!

----------


## France34

A Marseille , il y a L'Ecole du chat phocéenne , à la Valentine , qui pourrait peut-être vous aider à le trapper ou autre  : tel 04 91 89 03 73 . Bonne chance pour ce petit rouquin !

----------


## Sydolice

Oups, la mairie ... si il n'est pas identifié, cela peut mettre sa vie en danger.

----------


## Serpenth

Boujour,

désolé pour le silence, mais j'ai eu beaucoup à faire.

Alors, l'aventure du petit rouquin se poursuit ainsi : 

je suis entré en contact avec la personne qui le nourrit. Un vieux monsieur qui m'a dit que le chat était apparu dans le voisinage un beau matin. Il est ok pour le nourrir (avec du lait et des croquettes 1er prix), mais hors de question de servir de famille d'accueil.

j'ai appelé la mairie ; ils peuvent, si j'attrape le chat, appeler la SPA pour qu'ils viennent le chercher. Désolé mais de mon point de vue, aucune plus-value.

Le vétérinaire du quartier n'a aucune info concernant un chat roux perdu, et m'a recommandé de lui amener pour vérification.

Bref

Ce matin, je suis sorti voir si je le croisais. Il était là, il m'a fait un superbe numéro de charme et un gros câlin. Il ne s'est pas débattu quand je l'ai pris dans mes bras le temps de l'amener chez le véto.
Bilan :
mâle entier, environ 2 ans. extrêmement dénutri (2.5 kg). très calme et affectueux. Pas d'identification, et d'après l'aspect de ses griffes, il a toujours vécu dehors, mais il était temps qu'il sorte de la rue.
Il part cet après-midi pour la SPA. Je pense avoir fait ce qu'il y avait de mieux.


Prenez soin de vous

----------


## domi

Il est joli il aura surement rapidement une famille adoptive ; bravo pour votre dévouement  ::

----------


## Ioko

C est étonnant qu un chat qui a toujours vécu dehors dans la rue se laisse prendre ainsi,pour moi il a vécu en maison et a été abandonné

Regardez sur le site de la SPA vous vzrrez quand il seras adopté,je pense qu il va déja aller en fourrière!

----------


## Serpenth

On ne connaîtra jamais avec certitude son passé. 
Je vais maintenant m'intéresser à son avenir. 
J'ai pris contact avec la SPA pour le parrainer, si c'est possible.

----------


## doriant

C une super nouvelle, on pourra mettre son annonce d'adoption ici aussi pr augmenter ses chances si vous voulez ?

----------


## Serpenth

Oui, même si je pense qu'il va s'écouler un petit moment d'ici qu'une annonce soit publiée.
Connaissant (un peu), ce centre SPA, le chachat ne sera pas proposé avant d'avoir été testé FIV, maladies diverses, vacciné, protégé contre les parasites, identifié et stérilisé. 
Mais avec le dévouement de l'équipe, c'est largement mieux que la rue !!

----------


## Ioko

> C une super nouvelle, on pourra mettre son annonce d'adoption ici aussi pr augmenter ses chances si vous voulez ?


Super idée ::  ::  ::

----------

